# Rain



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like heavy rain coming Friday and Saturday. Hopefully it will blow out many rivers to bring good fishing next weekend. Heading to MI again this weekend. Much rain has been going on there. Should be fresh steel and cohos. Won't have to travel so far next weekend!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Yet another Noob on the river here. Question: So after the near 1" of rain we got on Tues/Wed, the Chagrin got up to 750 cfs. Is this enough to bring fresh steel up the river? Or, were the water levels not up long enough? Just wondering if today would be a good day to get out. I am thinking it might based on the lack of traffic on the steelhead boards...lol


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

dipthekid said:


> Yet another Noob on the river here. Question: So after the near 1" of rain we got on Tues/Wed, the Chagrin got up to 750 cfs. Is this enough to bring fresh steel up the river? Or, were the water levels not up long enough? Just wondering if today would be a good day to get out. I am thinking it might based on the lack of traffic on the steelhead boards...lol


only one way to find out get out there today Im leaving work early


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

fredg53 said:


> only one way to find out get out there today Im leaving work early


+1 to that! I went out this morning but couldn't put any real time in.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

dipthekid said:


> Yet another Noob on the river here. Question: So after the near 1" of rain we got on Tues/Wed, the Chagrin got up to 750 cfs. Is this enough to bring fresh steel up the river? Or, were the water levels not up long enough? Just wondering if today would be a good day to get out. I am thinking it might based on the lack of traffic on the steelhead boards...lol


Most definately should be. I believe the charts showed a 1 foot increase in depth. But then again, nothing is ever for sure. I'll be checking it out after work to see how it is as well...


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I would guess it should fish well today provided you can keep the leaves off your hook. Don't know if it was enough rain for a good push of fish but hopefully the rain that's on it's way will blow out the leaves and get some fish in the rivers.

You won't catch them on the couch so might as well get out to the river and see what's happenin.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just got back after spending 2 1/2 hours on the Chagrin. The level and close is much higher than it was this time last week. I still had no luck but don't use me as a measuring stick. I have yet to catch a fish in a river. I was throwing a blue and white clouser minnow for half of the time and then an egg/white streamer (not sure what it's called) and a nymph dropper the other half.

Lots of leaves and it was kind of tea colored.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

We need a good blowout of the rivers... 1000 cfm plus, then just watch the usgs charts for the "sweet spot" not to mention that bueatifull green tint this bear is rolling over and staying in his cave till then....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

ducman491 said:


> I just got back after spending 2 1/2 hours on the Chagrin. The level and close is much higher than it was this time last week. I still had no luck but don't use me as a measuring stick. I have yet to catch a fish in a river. I was throwing a blue and white clouser minnow for half of the time and then an egg/white streamer (not sure what it's called) and a nymph dropper the other half.
> 
> Lots of leaves and it was kind of tea colored.


Don't feel bad, I am skunked for the season too (unless you count 2 white suckers). I went out after work for a couple of hours and was fishing pretty far down stream and still nothing. The 6 other guys on the water came up empty too.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I stopped down at Chagrin River Park yesterday for an hour or so. Got skunked and saw 4 other fishermen get skunked during that time period. The water was raised, a bit murky, and lots of leaves.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

This Friday and Saturday may be the only chance I get to steelhead fish till December due to work obligations. 

I know that rising water level is about the worse conditions possible for steelhead fishing, but this is my only shot for a while so I am intent on giving it a shot. 

Any advice, tips, or techniques for the conditions we will most likely see this weekend , I plan on fishing either the Chagrin , or Euclid Creek, which ever Trib is least turbulent.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

mdogs444 said:


> I stopped down at Chagrin River Park yesterday for an hour or so. Got skunked and saw 4 other fishermen get skunked during that time period. The water was raised, a bit murky, and lots of leaves.


Are they still doing construction on that wall near the walking bridge? I was there 2 weeks ago and they were jack hammering and pouring concrete. It was turning the water down stream a milky color and really messed up the visibility. I'm sure the jack hammers didn't help the fishing much either.



> Any advice, tips, or techniques for the conditions we will most likely see this weekend


For high flows and stained water I like to throw black or bright colored streamers in the riffle sections. I also switch to larger, brighter egg patterns with more split shot to drift the heads and tail outs of the pools.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

toobnoob said:


> Are they still doing construction on that wall near the walking bridge? I was there 2 weeks ago and they were jack hammering and pouring concrete. It was turning the water down stream a milky color and really messed up the visibility. I'm sure the jack hammers didn't help the fishing much either.
> 
> 
> 
> For high flows and stained water I like to throw black or bright colored streamers in the riffle sections. I also switch to larger, brighter egg patterns with more split shot to drift the heads and tail outs of the pools.


They are still doing construction over there, but there were not actively doing it at that time. In fact, I go there about 4 times a week, and have not seen them out there personally.

Thats exactly what I was doing - I was tossing big streamers with a T-8 sinking tip through the riffles and tailwaters, but no luck.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Govbarney said:


> This Friday and Saturday may be the only chance I get to steelhead fish till December due to work obligations.
> 
> I know that rising water level is about the worse conditions possible for steelhead fishing, but this is my only shot for a while so I am intent on giving it a shot.
> 
> Any advice, tips, or techniques for the conditions we will most likely see this weekend , I plan on fishing either the Chagrin , or Euclid Creek, which ever Trib is least turbulent.


Chagrin river.. my advice ..go to bait store buy a package of magu and a 12 pack of coors...that way you feel like you got that fishing spirit while your buzzed....
Euclid creek..my advice ... go to car go to the Creek get on your waders and fish it hard ..say hi to pat and tell him dustin sent ya.. Than pat will offer you a salted minnow ..do not say no ...put that salted minnow on and bam fish on.. 

In all seriousnes though euclid might fish on sunday .. Chagrin is nsquick
good luck:G


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Well when I said the rain was coming I seriously had no idea! The V is now at 11,100!!! I have NEVER seen it that high. It's going to take 2 weeks before it's fishable dang it! Better than no rain LOL!


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

Lundfish said:


> Well when I said the rain was coming I seriously had no idea! The V is now at 11,100!!! I have NEVER seen it that high. It's going to take 2 weeks before it's fishable dang it! Better than no rain LOL!


I got a scuba suit, a harness and a long rope to tie across the river. WHO'S WITH ME!!??!!


----------

